# Mississippi Pool 4 Walleyes



## hhguide (Oct 21, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has an tips or thoughts on how to fishing walleyes down on the river! I can fish them on lakes but rivesr are a new area. Just wondering if people jig alot, pull raps or lindy rig? Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I grew up on Pool 4 (wish I could be back there). The ole miss can be very challenging and very rewarding. It can change drastically from day to day. One of the most important thing is how much flow the river has. I have a really hard time catching fish when the flow is low.

I spend most of my time snap jigging wingdams, verticle jigging, drag retrieving and pitching rocks. Stick to the deeper holes this time of year. You will more than likley catch more saugers and eyes. Keep the saugers and throw the eyes back.

Keep the raps and the lindey rigs in the tackel box. Stick with jigs and plastics.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

I fish the Mississippi in central Minnesota. Iv'e been a river rat all my life. found that the best way to fish them in my area by boat, is by far a lindy rig with a crawler. Iv'e found minnows not to work as well. keep the lindy's short though, only about 2 feet long. Use a lot of weight, and troll them moderatly fast. That what i do anyways, and i have great success.


----------

